# All progress lost..... For now



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here in michigan we had 40-50 mph winds today and didnt get home from work in time to move my seedlings. Those damn stakes they give u are worthless. Saved 3 baby squash plants and my blueberry bush( hopefully). Tomorrow is a new day, gonna try again. Thankfully it was only 3 weeks in.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Bummer. Don't give up. There will be even more test and disaster worst than this happen!

Dust yourself off, take and learn, and press on.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. Weather will do that. Two years ago I had put almost all my plants in the ground on a Friday morning trying to beat the rain that was headed our way. That afternoon we had a horrendous hail storm; quarter size stones. The beets and potatoes came back as well as 1 tomato plant. Everything else was a total loss. I had to start all over. 
Hang in there.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Good object lesson though... Suppose that was gonna be, once canned ect. the food stores that would survive you thru the winter? 

Seems like a good idea to prepare for this sort of thing. I don't know the answers, just hoping better gardeners than me might


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

That sucks. Did you give it a good kick before you cleaned it all up?


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. Im starting fresh tomorrow. Lol i wanted to kick it so bad. But i said screw it and went and got my haircut before i even went back there. Lesson learned. Im gonna wire it to the damn fence now!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

UGH! We've gardened for so many years now, that I think I'd have to have a little personal breakdown! We've never lost the entire garden, maybe some stuff didn't come up like we'd hoped, but never lost it all. I know we still have stores, but like fattire said, what do we do when we truly do have to rely upon it. I'm stressed for you! UGH!


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

The part u cant see had 3, 50 spot seedling trays. Atleast here u guys understand my pain!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I learned the same lesson as you. 

Over the weekend a gust picked up our 6x8 greenhouse (a non-permanent structure type thing) and tumbled it into our car. Lucky for us none of the supports were badly damaged (the car suffered more), and also lucky for us nothing was planted in it. I had thought having cement blocks on the 'feet' of the support posts would have been sufficient to anchor it, but I was wrong! Lesson learned - the thing is truly strapped down now!

It's a good thing we're learning this lesson now rather than later, eh?


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

derek78 said:


> The part u cant see had 3, 50 spot seedling trays. Atleast here u guys understand my pain!


I think all gardeners can empathize with someone else having a garden disaster...we've all been there in one form or another! :kiss:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry to see that. 

I've learned to that the stakes that come with things are good for nothing.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Been there and done that, the little stakes that come with them ... :gaah:

I feel your pain...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m glad you can find a little humor in this disaster. This will not be the last ‘disaster’ you will have to cope with in a garden. Some you could have prevented, most not. We can control a lot of things in the garden, Mother Mature is not one of them! I tell people, everyone makes mistakes, you just don’t want to make the same mistake twice.

One of the reasons I like to hand water is it makes you look at each plant every few days and you are in the garden everyday watering in rotation. You are more likely to spot a bug problem or nutrient issue early and get it under control. With an automatic irrigation system it might be a while before you spot an issue and by then you might lose more than you’d like.

I lose some plants to frost just about every year. I make a small planting of everything early and if there is no frost I have some early things. If there is a frost, no problem as I already have more plants on the way to replace them. I try to save enough seed to last two seasons. If anything happens to one season I have a backup plan in the wings. Sure, maybe not all seeds will sprout but I have had no issues using seeds that are a few years old and having many sprout.

Best of luck on your next attempt!! Just keep reminding yourself that you will have more nutritious, better tasting and more inexpensive vegetables that what the store bought ones are. Well… More inexpensive if you count YOUR time as being worth nothing that is. :-}) If you pay yourself a decent wage for gardening they will be really, really expensive vegetables.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to see your plants end up like that. Wiring the structure to the fence seems like a good idea.


----------



## LinsRage451 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Bummer*



derek78 said:


> Thanks guys. Im starting fresh tomorrow. Lol i wanted to kick it so bad. But i said screw it and went and got my haircut before i even went back there. Lesson learned. Im gonna wire it to the damn fence now!


We get winds and hail here...I've had it punch holes in numerous things and shred plants...I was going to ask if you got longer posts but maybe the wiring will hold...You don't get tornadoes there do you?


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

derek78 said:


> The part u cant see had 3, 50 spot seedling trays. Atleast here u guys understand my pain!


That truly sucks....but, thank goodness you have time to grow more and I so agree with Lilmissy, I think I would have kicked it also!! Great lesson learned and thanks that you shared with us so maybe we don't have to learn it again!


----------

